# Best Goat A**



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

The rear end of these cars were some of the best put out by Detroit. Vote your favorite year, my favorite was 1966


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Love the Grand Prix styled tail lights.

66 
64
65


Like the least
70
71
72


----------



## Mitchedu40 (May 22, 2020)

I might be biased but I do have both, 66 lemans and a GTO. I really dig the 66 Lemans rear end.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

I'm partial to mine.


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

I'm partial to a 65.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Old Man Taylor said:


> I'm partial to mine.
> 
> View attachment 135159


I love that look with the tires


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Who's the old guy driving your car OMT?


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

I grew into it.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

‘64 slam dunk
‘65 extremely close second
‘66 is very cool third


----------



## Egenolf (Feb 18, 2020)

no doubt: 1966


----------



## Rlamarche1 (Nov 22, 2016)

I have to go with 64.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Rlamarche1 said:


> TV
> I have to go with 64.
> View attachment 135168


nice color md Dads 67 was that shade


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

It’s me ‘64’s red tails-n-lines on Skyline Blue all the way


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

1966!
This is mine, almost the same color as the one your posted! Yes, the lights are borked. Have new intermediate and rear harness' to go in.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Thought I would add my 2nd favorite from the Brady bunch era 1972


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Mine'sa66 said:


> 1966!
> This is mine, almost the same color as the one your posted! Yes, the lights are borked. Have new intermediate and rear harness' to go in.
> View attachment 135187


Don’t feel bad Mine,ever notice how many cars roll off the auction block at Barrett Jackson and Mecum with their tail lights out? Wish I had I nickel every time that happened


----------



## nick rice (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm biased, always '66 for me.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## jsgoatman (Mar 5, 2013)

'67 All the way!!!


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

pontrc said:


> Don’t feel bad Mine,ever notice how many cars roll off the auction block at Barrett Jackson and Mecum with their tail lights out? Wish I had I nickel every time that happened


I'm glad someone else sees that too! Hammer...$100K SOLD!!...rolls off, left tailight out....geez


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

jsgoatman said:


> '67 All the way!!!
> View attachment 135193


That T/A reminds me of my old GTA l use to own 3 of them actually JS, love the 67


----------



## jsgoatman (Mar 5, 2013)

pontrc said:


> That T/A reminds me of my old GTA l use to own 3 of them actually JS, love the 67


Thanks! I had an 85 T/A just like this one when it was new in 85. I've had this one going on 3 years now, and the Goat for 21 years!!!


----------



## coyote595 (Dec 4, 2019)

1969...


----------



## histoy (May 22, 2019)

'66 gets my vote.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

coyote595 said:


> 1969...
> View attachment 135227


Wondering when a 69 would show up


----------



## Rmonte (Jun 4, 2018)

My favorite GTO‘S are the 1970, 1964, 68 & 69. I prefer the non stacked headlights. But I would love to own any year even a 74.. In My opinion The Gto was the nicest looking muscle car .


----------



## maw2078826 (May 1, 2020)

The Pontiac GTO styling engineers were the finest automobile artists within GM. The tail lights from 1964 -to- 1969 were my favorites as they were unique to the GTO...In 1970 they dropped the ball, and although I love the 1970 styling, they could have been more creative (sexier) with the tail light designs...for 1973 they really screwed it up, the tail end looks like you could let all the air out of the tires and do a little reverse snow plowing!...1974 got a more traditional set of GTO tail lights. 1965 and 1967 are my favorites as they blend into the body the best...not taking anything away from the 1966 although they could have blended the louvered tail lights better into the rear body panel and dropped the "Pontiac" lettering from the center....I'm not being critical here, my first GTO was a 1966 rag top (wish I still had it)....but I traded it for my 1967 GTO hardtop in 1968...paid a whopping $2,400 for it...and it's a mint burgundy beauty sporting a 455 bored .30 over, 1966 Tri-Power, M-21 Muncie with 3.55 Posi...just can't get tired of driving it.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

The monkey GTO had a nice rear


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

So far the 66 is the favorite 64 in second


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

pontrc said:


> So far the 66 is the favorite 64 in second


Gotta be 66 doesn't it? Weren't they so darn cool the feds had to outlaw them?


----------



## maw2078826 (May 1, 2020)

The 1966 Pontiac GTO is absolutely beautiful, ( I used to own one) but you have to admit, the 1967 had some factory improvements that were very important, i.e: the dual master brake cylinder to eliminate total brake failure, the collapsible steering column, four way flashers, available front disc brakes, etc....But of course all of that can be added to the 1966 which a lot of owners do.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Kind of surprised there was not more 67s mention,my dad had one I love the tail on it too.and if you noticed a lot of Ford custom coupes copied the 67 taillights


----------



## maw2078826 (May 1, 2020)

I don't know what year...but one of the Ford Mustangs had tail lights that resembled the 1966 GTO...Pontiac was the GM leader in awesome automotive body styling, made the most beautiful cars to ever hit the roads (personal opinion of course)...today most have no design, all look the same..."Rubber Bumper Cars"...back in the day of REAL American Cars you could identify a car two blocks away because they all had distinctive beautiful designs.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Your right maw wish they would go back to brand identity,but I love the thumbs up I get when I take my goat out in this sea of ugly plastic 👍


----------



## nick rice (Nov 10, 2014)

Mine'sa66 said:


> I'm glad someone else sees that too! Hammer...$100K SOLD!!...rolls off, left tailight out....geez


Ya, I always notice that and wonder why they don't fix that.
Probably the socket ground from the bumpy trailer ride.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## maw2078826 (May 1, 2020)

Same here...every place I go in my '67 I get admiration comments, and offers to buy...especially from those old enough to know what an AMERICAN Muscle Car is. At car shows folks are fascinated that a car as impressive as a 1967 GTO only cost $3,000...considering today's computer controlled junk that cost a second mortgage, and requires turbos to develop horsepower. I'm old enough to have witnessed the downfall of American manufacturing in general...and there are two major players responsible, the greed for higher gasoline prices, and the government's permission to import all the foreign junk.


----------



## 57Tim (Jun 21, 2020)

maw2078826 said:


> Same here...every place I go in my '67 I get admiration comments, and offers to buy...especially from those old enough to know what an AMERICAN Muscle Car is. At car shows folks are fascinated that a car as impressive as a 1967 GTO only cost $3,000...considering today's computer controlled junk that cost a second mortgage, and requires turbos to develop horsepower. I'm old enough to have witnessed the downfall of American manufacturing in general...and there are two major players responsible, the greed for higher gasoline prices, and the government's permission to import all the foreign junk.


I have had 2 65's and a 67 GTO. 67 is my favorite tail light design.


----------



## maw2078826 (May 1, 2020)

57Tim You're a very lucky guy to own three glorious American Muscle Cars from the days when most of the cars on the street were AMERICAN made. For me the 1965 GTO tail lights, which they shared with the 1965 Lemans, were my second favorite...1967 GTO's tail lights are definitely "bad ass" how they blend in with the body design....love to know who the actual designer was?


----------



## 57Tim (Jun 21, 2020)

maw2078826 said:


> 57Tim You're a very lucky guy to own three glorious American Muscle Cars from the days when most of the cars on the street were AMERICAN made. For me the 1965 GTO tail lights, which they shared with the 1965 Lemans, were my second favorite...1967 GTO's tail lights are definitely "bad ass" how they blend in with the body design....love to know who the actual designer was?


I agree. I had to replace the whole panel on my 67 and that was 35 years ago.


----------



## maw2078826 (May 1, 2020)

Same here, my 1967 GTO was a daily driver in the harsh winters of salt covered roads in Pennsylvania until 1972...I bought a "beater" to drive to work in...took the GTO off the street 'cause the tail lights were starting to rust, bought a new rear panel from GM, new front fenders, rear deck lid, all new stainless trim, new bumpers, had the Goat painted...and garaged it even since...and the "Tiger" doesn't go out in rain nor snow since then.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Not biased because I own one, they have always been my favorite. "







67"


----------



## 57Tim (Jun 21, 2020)

Besides the back panel I bought 2 lower rear 1/4's and complete 3 piece trunk floor. The po rebuilt the engine, trans(tb400) and installed new front fenders. The body shop replaced/made the piece between the back windshield and trunk and painted it 86 Camaro Red. Mine was a 2dr ht with a bench seat column auto shift. I built it as a driver but when I got it back it was too nice to drive every day and not in the snow for sure.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Looks like the 67 gaining momentum, where in the hell is the 2nd gen guys at ! 2 post only including my own car


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

I have a '68 and like the tail lights completely surrounded by the bumper chrome over the '69 (but they are much harder to work on - so '69 has a big advantage there); but IMHO the first gens are the best. I like '66 followed by '65 (when new) most is see now are in bad shape.


----------

